# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή για Lory

## mairi

γεια σας! μηπως ξερετε να μου πειτε περα απο χυλο κ νεκταρ τι αλλο κανει να τρωει ενας λορυ;

----------


## oasis

τρεφονται κυριως με νεκταρ και φρουτα. σε λιγες περιπτωσεις τρωνε λαχανικα και σπορους. το θεμα ειναι που θα βρεις νεκταρ. υπαρχουν προιοντα νεκταρ,ειτε σε υγρη μορφη η σε σκονη. αν βρεις σε σκονη θα πρεπει να εχεις την ταιστρα διπλα σε νερο. θελει ψαξομο και διαβασμα απο ξενη βιβλιογραφια. αν ρωτησεις σε πετσοπ θα σου δωσουν τροφη σιγουρα .το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο θα ειναι η σωστη τροφη για αυτο το ειδος

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τρώει και φρούτα.Η γλώσσα του έχει τριχιτσες και δεν είναι λεία όπως των άλλων παπαγάλων και αυτό για να μαζεύει το νέκταρ και την γύρη των λουλουδιών.
Σου βάζω σχετικά με τη διατροφή των λορυ απο το μέλος Jamie που έχει τέτοιους παπαγάλους στην Αμερική .Είναι και στα Αγγλικά και στα Ελληνικά.Έβαλα αυτούσιο το θέμα χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι για να μην τα μπερδέψω .όπου λέει tspn εννοεί κουταλάκι του τσαγιού η καφέ.Έλπίζω να βγάλεις άκρη αλλά κοίτα πόσα πράγματα αναμειγνύει για να φτιάξει το χυλό του εκτός απο το νέκταρ και τη γύρη λουλουδιών.

It is difficult for me to translate recipes, so I will write in English and in Greek.  

Lory Link

Φρούτα με βάση υγρό μείγμα 
Για να γίνει 1 λίτρο, αρκεί για περίπου 10 πτηνά. 
Οι ποσότητες που μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν ή προς τα κάτω, ανάλογα με τον  αριθμό των πτηνών σε ζωοτροφές. Αυτό το υγρό μείγμα θα πρέπει να  χρησιμοποιείται την ίδια ημέρα που γίνεται αν και μπορεί στο ψυγείο για  δύο ή τρεις ημέρες. 

Ένα μήλο, προτιμότερο μισό πράσινο μήλο και μισό κόκκινο μήλο 
(α αχλάδια ή ροδάκινα μπορούν να υποκατασταθούν εδώ ή μείγμα αυτών των φρούτων) 
πολλά σταφύλια, κεράσια ή εάν υπάρχει, ή πολλές σουλτανίνας 
1 tblspn επίπεδο της σκοτεινής μελιού 
1 / 2 weetbix  μπισκότο 
1 απλό μπισκότο 
1 / 4 εκχύλισμα ζύμης tspn (ανενεργή) 
1 / 4 κοκκία kelp tspn ή για μια αλλαγή 1 / 4 tspn της σπιρουλίνας σε σκόνη 
1 tspn του φωτός ελαιόλαδο ή έλαιο φυστικιών 
1 / 2 tspn κόκκων γύρης 
250ml χυμό μήλου (ή μήλα, χυμό μάνγκο) 

Τοποθετήστε όλα τα υλικά μαζί στο μπλέντερ και συμπληρώνεται ο όγκος  υγρού σε 1 l με νερό και το μείγμα σε ένα ομοιόμορφα συνεπή υγρό. Σε  ψυχρό καιρό η χρήση θερμού ύδατος (45 έως 50 βαθμούς C) 

Επίσης, μπορείτε να παγώσει το μείγμα αυτό. Αδειάστε το μίγμα στο  δίσκους πάγου. Όταν οι κύβοι κατεψυγμένα μπορείτε να τα τοποθετήσετε σε  πλαστικές σακούλες. Κάθε μέρα λαμβάνει ένας κύβος και αφήστε να  αποψυχθεί. 1 ή 2 κύβους θα είναι αρκετή για 1 lorikeet. 

Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό εκτός από τα άλλα τρόφιμα. 

Σας γράφω αυτό στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Ελπίζω ότι η μετάφραση λειτουργεί σωστά.


Fruit based wet mix
To make 1 litre, enough for about 10 birds.
The quantities can be scaled up or down depending on the number of birds  to feed. This wet mix should be used the same day it is made although  it can refrigerated for two or three days.

One apple, preferable half a green apple and half a red apple
(a pear or peach can be substituted here or mix of these fruits)
several grapes or cherries if available OR several sultanas
1 level tblspn of dark honey
1/2 weetbix biscuit
1 plain biscuit
1/4 tspn yeast extract (inactive)
1/4 tspn kelp granules or for a change 1/4 tspn of spirulina powder
1 tspn of light olive oil or peanut oil
1/2 tspn of pollen granules
250ml of apple juice (or apple/mango juice)

Place all ingredients together in a blender and make up liquid volume to  1 litre with water and blend into an evenly consistent liquid. In cold  weather use warm water (45 to 50 degrees C)

Also, you can freeze this mixture.  Pour the mixture into ice cube  trays.  When the cubes are frozen you can place them in plastic bags.   Each day take a cube and allow it to thaw.  1 or 2 cubes will be enough  for 1 lorikeet.  

You should use this in addition to other foods.

I am writing this in English and in Greek.  I hope that the translation works correctly.


Ακόμα πολύ καλές συμβουλές.
Μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε μια ψημένη γλυκοπατάτα (γιαμ), σε αυτό το μείγμα. Τα Lorikeets μου τρελαίνονται για  γλυκοπατάτες.

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε επίσης παπάγια ή μάνγκο. Χρησιμοποιήστε  φρέσκα φρούτα που υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα και είναι ασφαλή για τον παπαγάλο  σας.

Αυτό είναι μια ρόκα. Είναι βραστό. Δεν έχει αλάτι ούτε βούτυρο πάνω στο καλαμπόκι. Εγώ περάσει ένα καλαμάκι (όπως το σουβλάκι) 

Συνεχίζω

Νωπά ή κατεψυγμένα προϊόντα όπως: 
Φρούτα: σύκα, μήλα, ρόδια, παπάγια, αχλάδια, σταφύλια, πεπόνι, ανανά, σύκα, ακτινίδια, οι μπανάνες, τα πορτοκάλια 
Λαχανικά: γλυκό καλαμπόκι, καλαμπόκι ρόκα, καρότα, μαρούλια ICEBURG (ψιλοκομμένο), τις ντομάτες 
Φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν τεμαχισμένο, σε φέτες ή σε κύβους σε κύβους 0,75 cm.
Μια άλλη υγιεινή Εκτός από τη διατροφή τους είναι τα λουλούδια,  συμπεριλαμβανομένων pansies, nasturtiums, τριαντάφυλλα, ιβίσκο,  marigolds, και dandelions. 
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Όλα τα φρούτα, τα λαχανικά, τα λουλούδια θα πρέπει να είναι  χωρίς φυτοφάρμακα. Τα βιολογικά είναι πάντα καλύτερα. (Για μη τοξικούς  τρόπους ελέγχου των επιβλαβών οργανισμών στο σπίτι ή στον κήπο, παρακαλώ  επισκεφθείτε τη σελίδα.) 


Πρωτεΐνες: Τριμμένο τυρί, βραστά αυγά (ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό κατά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής)       

http://www.avianweb.com/softbillfood.htm


Επίσης 
Αυτές οι συνταγές είναι από έναν φίλο στη Νέα Ζηλανδία.

Συστατικά: 
3 φλιτζάνια βρώμης 
6 Κύπελλα σκόνη γλυκόζης 
3 Κύπελλα ρυζάλευρο 
1 πακέτο μπισκότα αραρούτης Γάλα 
1 πακέτο μπισκότα απλά βύνης 
* Μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ή 2 σπιρουλίνα και άλλα ξηρά συστατικά, εάν θέλετε

Λαμβάνουν όλα τα συστατικά και το μίγμα μέχρι να έχετε μια λεπτή σκόνη  (που έχω για την ανάμιξή του σε 3 ή 4 παρτίδες και στη συνέχεια,  ανακατεύουμε όλα μαζί σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ) και φυλάσσεται σε αεροστεγές  δοχείο. 

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε 1 / 2 η ποσότητα κάθε συστατικού. Αυτό θα  καταστήσει λιγότερο. Θα είναι ευκολότερο για την αποθήκευση. Μπορείτε να  διατηρήσει αυτό το στην κατάψυξη, επίσης. 

Αυτή είναι μια συνταγή για νέκταρ: 


1 πακέτο μπισκότα αραρούτης γάλακτος 
1 πακέτο απλό βύνης μπισκότων 
2 λουλούδι φλιτζάνια ρύζι 
1 φύτρο σιταριού φλιτζάνι 
2 φλιτζάνια σιμιγδάλι καλαμποκιού (αλεύρι από καλαμπόκι) 
1 φλιτζάνι γλυκόζη 
1 φλιτζάνι ακατέργαστη ζάχαρη 
1 πακέτο δημητριακών ρυζιού μωρό (που πωλούνται ως Farex εδώ) 
8 weetbix (Weetabix στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο) 

Ανακατέψτε σε μια λεπτή σκόνη και αναμειγνύονται μεταξύ τους (αυτό θα  πρέπει να αναμειγνύονται σε τουλάχιστον 4 τμήματα, το ρυζάλευρο και  γλυκόζης είναι ήδη αρκετά λεπτή) 
Μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε αποξηραμένες μπανάνες και τα τσιπ μήλο κλπ με το μείγμα πριν από την ανάμιξη 

Ανακατέψτε μέχρι ό, τι χρειάζεστε με το νερό όπως κανονικό. 

Ήμουν προειδοποιήσει ότι, ενώ μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε σκόνη ή  φύκια σπιρουλίνα είναι έτοιμη για το σκούρο πράσινο / μαύρο λεκέ κακά  ότι τα πάντα! 

These recipes came from a friend in New Zealand.

Ingredients:
3 Cups of oats
6 Cups glucose powder
3 Cups rice flour
1 Packet Milk arrowroot biscuits
1 Packet plain malt biscuits
*You can also add a teaspoon or 2 of spirulina and other dry ingredients if wanted

Take all the ingredients and blend until you have a fine powder (I have  to blend it in 3 or 4 lots and then mix it all together in a large bowl)  and store in a airtight container.

You can use 1/2 the quantity of each ingredient.  This will make less.   It will be easier to store.  You can keep this in the freezer also.

This is a recipe for nectar:


1 packet of milk arrowroot biscuits
1 packet of plain malt biscuits
2 cups rice flower
1 cup wheat germ
2 cups corn meal (flour made from corn)
1 cup glucose
1 cup raw sugar
1 packet of baby rice cereal (Sold as Farex over here)
8 weetbix (Weetabix in the UK)

Blend to a fine powder and mix together (it will need to be blended in  at least 4 lots, the rice flour and glucose are fine enough already)
You can also add dried banana and apple chips etc to the mix before blending

Mix up what you need with water like normal.

I was warned that while you can also add kelp powder or spirulina be prepared for dark green/black poops that stain everything!!



 Η  βάση για πολλές από αυτές τις συνταγές είναι από κάποιο είδος  μπισκότων. Αυτές οι συνταγές όλες προέρχονταν από την Αυστραλία και τη  Νέα Ζηλανδία. Έτσι, πολλά από τα συστατικά είναι ειδικά στις εν λόγω  περιοχές, αλλά και το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι μπορείτε να  βρείτε παρόμοια προϊόντα στην Ελλάδα. Σε μερικά σούπερ μάρκετ εδώ στην  Αμερική μπορώ να βρω τα μπισκότα, καθώς και τα αμερικανικά προϊόντα που  είναι τα ίδια.

----------


## mairi

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις οδηγιες θα δω τι μπορω να κανω με τις συνταγες αν κ νομιζω οτι θα δυσκολευτω λιγο κ απο θεμα που θα τα βρω ολα αυτα κ απο θεμα χρονου γιατι με 2 παιδια δεν εχω τον καταλληλο χρονο να ασχολουμε συνεχως με τον παπαγαλο. ασχολουμε καποιες στιγμες μες στην μερα που μενει λιγος χρονος... σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως. α!! επισης ο παπαγαλος μου ειναι αυτος απο το lory link που εχεις βαλει, ο δεκατος στη σειρα που γραφει health.αν βγαλεις ακρη απο ολα αυτα που γραφει πες μου κ εμενα σε παρακαλω πεντε βασικα πραγματα.σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω θα πω κατι ασχετο με τη διατροφη μιας κ ο Κων/νος τα καλυψε ολα λεπτομερως...
Γιατι βρε Μαιρη μου, πηρες εναν παπαγαλο, χωρις να ξερεις καν τι ειδος ειναι, τι απαιτησεις εχει κ ενω παραδεχεσαι η ιδια πως δεν εχεις χρονο???Δεν ειναι κριμα το πουλακι...?Δεν πιστευεις οτι θα του αξιζε περισσοτερη φροντιδα απο καποιον που θα εκανε σιγουρα τα παντα για να εχει την καλυτερη ζωη?
Τουλαχιστον ειναι θετικο το οτι ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις κ ελπιζω να καταλαβεις οτι στα χερια σου εχεις μια ψυχουλα που εξαρταται απολυτα απο σενα κ να του δωσετε αγαπη κ στοργη!

----------


## nasososan

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις οδηγιες θα δω τι μπορω να κανω με τις συνταγες αν κ νομιζω οτι θα δυσκολευτω λιγο κ απο θεμα που θα τα βρω ολα αυτα κ απο θεμα χρονου γιατι με 2 παιδια *δεν εχω τον καταλληλο χρονο να ασχολουμε συνεχως με τον παπαγαλο*. ασχολουμε καποιες στιγμες μες στην μερα που μενει λιγος χρονος... σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως. α!! επισης ο παπαγαλος μου ειναι αυτος απο το lory link που εχεις βαλει, ο δεκατος στη σειρα που γραφει health.αν βγαλεις ακρη απο ολα αυτα που γραφει πες μου κ εμενα σε παρακαλω πεντε βασικα πραγματα.σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


Λάθος σου τότε που τον πήρες, αν μία επιλογή δεν είναι συνειδητή, με βάση τις ανάγκες του ζώου σε σχέση με τις δυνατότητές σου, θα έχεις έναν δυστυχισμένο παπαγάλο και μόνο.....

----------


## ivi

θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδιά , οι απαιτήσεις αυτού του είδους είναι αρκετά περισσότερες από άλλα είδη παπαγάλων, ειδικά η διατροφή τους..επίσης όπως όλα τα είδη πτηνών και γενικά κατοικίδιων απαιτούν αρκετό χρόνο υπομονή και αγάπη (κάτι που δεν αμφιβάλλω πως διαθέτεις)!!! απλά ίσως να χρειαζόταν πρώτα να το ψάξεις καλύτερα και μετά να αποφάσιζες, γιατί είναι κρίμα όχι μόνο για τον παπαγάλο αλλά και για σένα την ίδια γιατί αν δεν υπάρχει χρόνος όπως είπε και ο Θανάσης θα έχεις έναν δυστυχισμένο παπαγάλο και έτσι θα επηρεάζει και σένα..πιστεύω πως πρέπει να βάλεις τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά και να ξεκινήσεις με μικρά και σταθερά βήματα να μαθαίνεις πράγματα για τον παπαγάλο σου, να προσπαθείς να διαθέτεις όσο περισσότερο χρόνο μπορείς σε αυτόν και πάνω απ όλα να έχεις υπομονή. εξάλλου μην ξεχνάμε δεν είναι άνθρωποι, δεν μπορούν να σκέφτονται όπως εμείς και έχουν και αυτά τις δικές τους ιδιαιτερότητες και τον δικό τους τρόπο να δείχνουν πως αισθάνονται, αν κάτι τους ενοχλεί ή τους ευχαριστεί. 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%BF%CF%85.

αν και τα παραθέτω στο θέμα που αφορά την διατροφή του λόρυ πιστεύω πως αν δεν έχεις είδη διαβάσει αυτά τα δυο υπομνήματα του Κωνσταντίνου, θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή.

----------


## vagelis76

*Lory 2,5 μηνών...*


*Yellow-backed (Chattering) Lory                * 



*Rainbow Lorikeet drinking*


*Brown Lory*



*Cardinal Lory*


*Yellowish-streaked Lory*



*Είναι κάποιος από τα παραπάνω είδη??????*

----------


## mairi

ναι ειναι ο πρωτος!! παιδια ειμαι σε πολυ σκεψη!!τον θελω σαν τρελλη κ δεν ειναι οτι δεν θα ασχολουμαι, απλα οχι οσο χρειαζεται.δηλαδη αν ασχολουμαι μαζι του καμια ωριτσα τη μερα λετε ειναι λιγο ε; μηπως να τον γυρισω πριν δεθω καλα μαζι του;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ναι ειναι ο πρωτος!! παιδια ειμαι σε πολυ σκεψη!!τον θελω σαν τρελλη κ δεν ειναι οτι δεν θα ασχολουμαι, απλα οχι οσο χρειαζεται.δηλαδη αν ασχολουμαι μαζι του καμια ωριτσα τη μερα λετε ειναι λιγο ε; μηπως να τον γυρισω πριν δεθω καλα μαζι του;


    Από χτες θέλω να σου το γράψω να τον δώσεις πίσω.δεν έχεις χρόνο για ένα τόσο απαιτητικό πουλάκι.

----------


## mairi

δεν ξερω ειμαι σε μεγαλο διλλημα!ποσες ωρες πια πρεπει να ασχολουμαι μαζι του.εσεις ασ πουμε ολη μερα;βασικα ξερεις τι, μεσα στη μερα του μιλαω παρα πολλες φορες, τον ταιζω κ τον βγαζω 2-3 φορες για να τον χαιδεψω κ να με συνιθιζει αλλα οχι για πολυ. για λιγη ωρα την καθε φορα.μετα τον ξαναβαζω μεσα.αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου.οτι ισως χρειαζεται περισσοτερη ωρα να τον κραταω κ να του λεω διαφορα.ετσι ειναι;

----------


## demis

Θελει πολυ χρονο ιδικα ενα τετειο πουλακι! καλυτερα να το πας πισω και να παρεις κανενα  ενα ζευγαρι budgies h lovebirds. Θα χουν το ενα το αλλο οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να διαθετεις πολυ χρονο μαζι τους.

----------


## mairi

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια. σημερα μπορω να πω οτι ασχολουμαι πολυ μαζι του. τον εχω στον ενιαιο χωρο του σπιτιου κ δεν χανω ευκαιρια να του μιλαω κ να τον πλησιαζω.θα αφησω λιγες μερες να δω πως θα παει...

----------


## demis

Ενταξει λογικο ειναι να μη θες να τον αποχωρηστεις!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Παιδιά ψυχραιμία και ηρεμία,δεν χρειάζεται η κοπέλα αμέσως να τον πάει πίσω.
Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα πάει και πόσο μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με το Λορι.

----------


## mairi

ΕΣΥ ΝΙΚΟΛ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ!!ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ; Κ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ..ΕΧΩ Κ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ Κ ΛΟΙΠΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ; ΚΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μαίρη κατ εμένα μένα δεν έχει σημασία ο χρόνος αλλά πόσο παραγωγικός θα είναι .Δηλαδή το να έχω ένα πουλάκι έξω σε ένα σταντ και εγώ να έχω συνεχώς την πλάτη γυρισμένη δεν είναι καλό.Εγώ το πρωί που είμαι στη δουλειά είναι στο κλουβί του .Έχω φροντίσει να έχει παιχνίδια για να ασχολείται καθώς και την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή και χαμηλά τον ήχο για να μην  αισθάνεται μόνος του.όταν επιστρέψω αφού φάμε μαζί,έχω ένα μικρό σταντ για παπαγαλάκια και τον έχω δίπλα μου τρώ ω και του μιλάω και αυτός απαντά με το δικό του τρόπο.Μετά πηγαίνω στο καθηστικό και τον βάζω στο γόνατό μου και μιλάμε και παίζουμε παιχνίδια,όπως να του βάζω μια χαρτοπετσέτα στο κεφάλι του και να κρύβεται και να την τραβώ απότομα και γελάει.Μετά τον βάζω στο δάχτυλό μου που του αρέσει να κρέμεται και τον γυρίζω κανα δυο γύρους που του αρέσει.Στη συνέχεια πάμε στο μπαλκόνι να καπνίσω ένα τσιγάρο και τον έχω στον ώμο μου να μου δαγκώνει ελαφρά το αυτί μου.Στη συνέχεια τον βάζω στο σταντ και του βάζω να φάει.Δηλαδή καθαρούς σπόρους στο ένα μπολ και φρούτα στο άλλο.Εκεί μένει μέχρι τις πέντε και τριάντα από τις τέσσερις ενώ εγώ είμαι ξαπλωμένος στο καναπέ.όταν πάω στο υπνοδωμάτιο τον βάζω στο κλουβί του που το έχω εκεί αλλά με ανοιχτή την πόρτα και συργιανάει πάνω σε αυτό και ανεβαίνει στο κουρτινόξηλο μέσω της κουρτίνας.όταν σηκωθώ είναι η ώρα του καφέ.Τον αφήνω στον πάγκο της κουζίνας ενώ τον φτιάχνω και μετά πάμε μαζί στο καθιστικό.Από εκεί και πέρα η θα παίξουμε κάτι μαζί για πέντε δέκα λεπτά μη φαντάζεσαι ότι κάθονται και περισσότερο και πάει μόνος του στο σταντ να ασχοληθεί με τα παιχνίδια του.Όταν βαρεθεί έρχεται πάλι σε μένα και κάτι θα κάνουμε μαζί και ξαναφεύγει.Του αρέσει πολύ να κάθεται πάνω στη βρύση όταν πλένω τα πιάτα και κάνει τον ήχο από το τρίψιμο που κάνει το σφουγγάρι.Του αρέσει πολύ να κάθεται στη πόρτα του πλυντηρίου όταν γυρίζουν τα ρούχα.Αυτά εσύ θα τα βρεις.Αρκεί να αισθάνεται μέρος της οικογένειας και συμμετέχει στις δραστηριότητες αυτής.*

----------


## demis

Μαρια μη παρεξηγεις το θεμα, εγω θα προσπαθησω να σου λυσω την απορια λεγωντας σου οτι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι κοινωνικα ζωα και δεν πρεπει να παιρνανε πολλες ωρες της ημερας μονα τους γιατι μελαγχωλουν και δεν ζουν ποτε μονα τους παντα σουν ανα ζευγαρια η ανα ομαδες. Οταν δεν εχεις ελευθερο χρονο παιρνεις 2 παπαγαλους για να εχουν παρεα η αν υπαρχουν κ αλλοι στο σπιτι ασχολουντε κ αυτοι μαζι του.  Δεν ειπαμε να ασχολεισαι ολη μερα με το πτηνο κ να μη δουλευεις. Εσυ μας ρωτησες μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να τον πας, πισω? κ σου ειπαμε τη γνωμη μας τωρα αν δεν θες να τον πας πισω μη τον πας αν νομιζεις πως μπορεις να αντεπεξελθεις καποιες ωρες της ημερας η να ασχολειται κ καποιος αλλος μαζι του οσο λυπεις  κ θα εισται μια χαρα.

----------


## vagelis76

Με κάλυψε ο Κωνσταντίνος,απλά θα σου πω τι κάνω εγώ με το δικό μου δύσκολο Σπύρο....
Έχει σταθερή θέση το κλουβί του δίπλα στο παράθυρο του σαλονιού και είναι χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι ανοιχτό το μπαντζούρι και βλέπει έξω.Τις ώρες που λείπω στη δουλειά,στο σπίτι βρίσκεται συνήθως η μητέρα μου που βλέπουν μαζί τηλεόραση ή τη παρακολουθεί όταν κεντάει (τη προίκα μου :Happy0045: ).Μάλιστα του ανοίγει τη οροφή του κλουβιού και βγαίνει έξω που του αρέσει πολύ χωρίς να πατάει στο χώρο και να φεύγει πάνω από το κλουβί του.Απλά μπαίνει και βγαίνει όποτε θέλει.
Όταν είμαι στο σπίτι,πίνουμε μαζί καφέ παίζοντας,το μεσημέρι τρώμε μαζί τσιμπώντας από το φαγητό μου (αν επιτρέπεται να φάει)έχοντας το δικό του πιατάκι.Αυτό γίνεται ακόμα και αν έχουμε κόσμο στο σπίτι...ο Σπύρος είναι πάντα κοντά μας στο τραπέζι έστω για παρέα...
Γράφουμε μαζί στον υπολογιστή και σερφάρουμε εδώ μέσα παρέα.....και πάντα κουβεντιάζουμε όπως κουβεντιάζω στα μικρά ανήψια μου.Όπως είπε και ο Κώστας παραπάνω κάνουμε σχεδόν τα πάντα μαζί....ξυρίζομαι και είναι κοντά μου ,πάω τουαλέτα και του βάζω να κάνει μπάνιο....καθαρίζω το κλουβί του και του δίνω χαρτί κουζίνας να παίζει....πάμε στο χωριό και μπαίνει στο κουτί μεταφοράς και έρχεται μαζί μου ....φτιάχνουμε μαζί ξύλινες πατήθρες και παιχνίδια.
Και γενικά έχει γίνει κομμάτι της ζωής μου!!!!!
*Μόνο έτσι δε θα σε ενοχλούν οι φωνές του και οτιδήποτε κάνει ο μικρός σου θα σου δίνει χαρά!!!*

Εγώ δε θα τον επέστρεφα πίσω αλλά θα πάλευα να καταφέρω να το κάνω ευτυχισμένο και να έχουμε μια όμορφη συμβίωση.Και αυτό γίνεται αν καταφέρεις να να νιώσεις τη φύση του πουλιού,τις ανάγκες του και αν γίνεται να κρατήσεις κάποιες συνήθειες τις άγριας ζωή του.

----------


## mairi

παιδια συγχωρεστε με για τις ανοητες ερωτησεις μου αλλα τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοειται κ σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας!δεν τον γυριζω το πηρα αποφαση!σημερα μπορω να πω οτι ασχοληθηκα πολυ περισσοτερο μαζι του...κι εγω τον εχω στον ενιαιο χωρο μπροστα σε μια μεγαλη τζαμαρια που εξω ειναι η βεραντα κι ακριβως απεναντι πολλα μεγαλα δεντρα.πιστευω οτι θα του αρεσει εκει.τον εβγαλα αρκετες φορες απο το κλουβι κ τον βολταρα μεχρι επανω (στον απο πανω οροφο) που ζουν οι γονεις μου, του μιλουσα, τον ταισα την κρεμα επιτελους χωρις συρηγγα, δηλαδη του εβαλα το μπολακι μπροστα του κ ετρωγε μονος.γενικως πιστευω οτι θα μπουμε σε εναν ρυθμο σιγα σιγα κ θα τα βρουμε.το καλο ειναι πως μπορει η κορη μου να τον ψιλοφοβαται αλλα ο γιος μου που ειναι μολις 9 μηνων, οταν τον βλεπει χαζευει κ σκαει στα γελια!!! ο αντρας μου η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν προκειται να ασχοληθει γιατι δεν τα παει κ πολυ καλα με τα πουλια αλλα ευτυχως υπαρχει κ ο πατερας μου (που μενει απο πανω οπως ειπα) που εχει μια αδυναμια στα πτηνα κ πιστευω οτι θα ασχολειται κι αυτος.αν τον θελει βεβαια ο παπαγαλος!    να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο βρε παιδια;πολλες φορες που ειναι επανω στη κουνια του, βαζω το δαχτυλο μου για να ανεβει αλλα με τιποτα!αρα λεω δεν θελει. καποια στιγμη ομως κατεβενει στην κατω μερια του κλουβιου κ παει πανω κατω σαν τον τρελλο κουτουλωντας με το ραμφος του το κλουβι κ μολις ανοιξω την πορτα ερχεται αμεσως κ ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο μου.μολις λοιπον τον βαλω στο σταντ, μεσα σε 5 λεπτα εχει πεταξει(οσο μπορει) κ πεφτει κατω.  τι ακριβως θελει; πως θα τον μαθω να μην πεταει απο το σταντ γιατι ετσι οπως πεφτει φοβαμαι! ασε που εχω κ σκυλακι κ μολις πεσει το πουλι παει ο σκυλος κ τον μυριζει κ πιστευω οτι θα φοβαται κ το πουλι...    κ κατι τελευταιο(συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα), ξερεται ποσα χρονια ζει ο λορυ; καπου διαβασα για 10-15 αλλα απο το πετ μου ειπε ισαμε κ 80.ισχυει;

----------


## warlock

Επίσης να σας συμβουλέψω το εξής λάθος που κάνουμε σχεδόν όλοι όσοι λατρεύουμε τα κατοικίδια μας.
Τα βάζουμε σε μία ρουτίνα.
Το έπαθα με την σκυλίστα μου όταν πήγα να σπουδάσω και με συμβούλεψε ένας φίλος μου να μην το κάνω και στον Charlie όταν τον απέκτησα.
Το να προγραμματίζουμε πότε θα τον βγάλουμε από το κλουβί (είτε συνηδητά είτε ασυνήδητα) ,πότε θα του καθαρίσουμε το κλουβί ,μετά από πόσες μέρες θα το ξανακαθαρίσουμε ,ποιά ώρα θα παίξω μαζί του πόση ώρα κλπ είναι μεγάλο λαθος .Το πτηνό μπαινεί σε ένα πρόγραμμα και μόλις βγει έξω από αυτό (είτε μας τύχει κάτι και δεν μπορούμε να ασχολληθούμε εκείνη την ημέρα ,είτε το οτιδήποτε)στρεσάρεται, πεύτει σε κατάθληψη ,ξεπουπουλιάζεται ,γίνεται νευρικό ,αρχίζει να φωνάζει χωρίς λόγο ,να κάνει υστερίες ....
Αυτό πρέπει να ξεκινάει από όταν είναι μικρό ακόμα .
Όχι ίδιες ώρες έξω από το κλουβί .Όχι κάθε μέρα έξω από το κλουβί ,και πάει λέγοντας .
Η σκυλίτσα μου έπεσε σε κατάθλιψη μόλις έφυγα .Αν το μετάνιωσα που την άφηνα να είναι συνέχεια δίπλα μου? Πάρα πολύ...

Και κάτι επίσης συμαντικό ,να τον κοινωνικοποιήσεις όσο είναι μικρός ακόμα.Δώσε τον και σε άλλα χέρια να τον κρατήσουν και σε άλλα πρόσωπα να του μιλήσουν .Θα γίνει πιό "εύκολος" μετά από αυτό ενώ αν είναι κολλημένος πάνω σου ,μία δύσκολη στιγμή που δεν θα μπορεσεις να τον φροντίσεις εσύ ,θα το μετανιώσεις.

----------


## warlock

> καποια στιγμη ομως κατεβενει στην κατω μερια του κλουβιου κ παει πανω κατω σαν τον τρελλο κουτουλωντας με το ραμφος του το κλουβι κ μολις ανοιξω την πορτα ερχεται αμεσως κ ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο μου


Θα σου πρότεινα να μην τον μάθεις να βγαίνει όποτε θέλει αυτός Γιατί κάποια στιγμη που δεν θα πρέπει να τον βγάλεις ,αυτός θα σηκώσει τον κόσμο,εσύ θα τον βγάλεις και αυτός επειδή είναι έξυπνος θα σε εκμεταλεύεται κάθε φορά.Έτσι ,μην ενδίδεισ όταν σου το κάνει .Μαθε τον να βγαίνει όταν θες εσύ ,μιας και συ πρέπει να είσαι η μαμά -αρχηγός.

----------


## warlock

> ξερεται ποσα χρονια ζει ο λορυ; καπου διαβασα για 10-15 αλλα απο το πετ μου ειπε ισαμε κ 80.ισχυει;



Κοίτα εδώ : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD
*
*

----------


## vagelis76

80 χρόνια είναι πολλά και μάλιστα στην αιχμαλωσία νούμερο άπιαστο πιστεύω...
Μαίρη το πουλί δεν έχει μάθει(συνηθίσει) ακόμα τα ψαλιδισμένα φτερά του και για αυτό πέφτει κάτω.Θα πρέπει να του βάλει το σταντ σε τέτοια απόσταση που να μπορεί να φτάνει το κλουβί του με το πέταγμα που μπορεί να κάνει.
Κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του τρόπο που σου δείχνει τι θέλει...ο Ζακό του αδερφού μου όταν θέλει να βγεί από το κλουβί,πάει σε ένα σημείο και σκάβει με το ένα του πόδι σα το σκυλί.Ο δικός μου Σπυρέτος όταν θέλει να βγεί,δαγκώνει ρυθμικά τα κάγκελα (τικ τικ τικ) και αν δε το βγάλω πατάει τις τσιρίδες λέγοντας "έλα"(στα δικά μου αυτιά).

Να ξέρεις οτι το πουλί νιώθει ποιος το συμπαθεί και τον θέλει και ανταποκρίνεται ανάλογα.Μπορεί να μη δεθεί με το πατέρα σου αλλά να δέχεται τα χάδια του και τη φροντίδα του.Με τον άντρα σου το πιο πιθανό είναι να τον αγνοεί....
Αν βάλεις προγραμματάκι στη ζωή σας όλα θα κυλήσουν ομαλά πιστεύω και εσύ θα είσαι μετά εκείνη που θα προσπαθείς να ξεκλέβεις χρόνο για να κάνετε παιχνιδάκια.
Π.χ. όταν διαβάζεις τη κόρη σου(αν πηγαίνει σχολείο)μπορείς να τον έχεις κοντά σου και να παίζει με τα παιχνίδια του.Προσπάθησε να κάνεις τα παιδιά σου να αγαπήσουν το πουλί και να ασχολούνται μαζί του....θα είναι καλό και για εκείνα μια τέτοια επαφή!!!!!!

----------


## mairi

εχετ δικιο!ευχαριστω!!να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο; νομζω βεβαια πως εχω ξαναρωτησει.εχει σχεση με την ομιλια αν ειναι θυληκο η αρσενικο;

----------


## mairi

διαβασα καπου πριν για ριγκνεκ οτι το αρσενικο μιλαει ενω το θυληκο οχι κ αγχωθηκα! κ οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα οταν πηρα τον παπαγαλο ηταν 2 κ πηρα τον αρσενικο αλλα μου φανηκε πολυ ζωηρος κ τον φοβομουν πολυ κ τον γυρισα κ πηρα το θυληκο!

----------


## vagelis76

Δε το γνωρίζω και εγώ το θέμα ομιλίας το ξεπερνάω γρήγορα και με νοιάζει η πραγματική συμβίωση και επαφή με αυτά τα πουλιά.
Μπορεί να μιλάει και να μη κάνει τίποτε άλλο...μπορεί να μη βγάζει λέξη και να σε κάνει χώμα με το τρόπο του και τα νάζια του.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το ευδόκιμο είναι μέχρι 20 χρόνια.Εξαρτάται τώρα από την φροντίδα και την καλή διατροφή.

----------


## mairi

μαλιστα! στεναχωρηθηκα λιγο η αληθεια!μονο 20..... Βαγγελη εμενα ομως με ενδιαφερει κ η ομιλια. γι'αυτο πηρα σχετικα ακριβο παπαγαλο. αλλιως θα επαιρνα εναν η ακομα κ δυο πιο μικρα.την ιδια αγαπη θατους ειχα κ με αυτον αλλα αυτος οσο ναναι διαφερει(πιστευω) γιαυτο κ τον πηρα!

----------


## mairi

ρε παιδια sorry κιολας αλλα τι εννοει tblspn επιπεδο της σκοτεινης μελιου, weetbix μπισκοτο, tspn ανενεργη ζυμη,κοκια kelp, τι ειναι ολα αυτα; μια πιο ξεκαθαρη κ απλη συνταγη υπαρχει να του φτιαχνω; πολυ καλες οι πληροφοριες δε λεω, και ευχαριστω!αλλα δυσκολευομαι...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ρε παιδια sorry κιολας αλλα τι εννοει tblspn επιπεδο της σκοτεινης μελιου, weetbix μπισκοτο, tspn ανενεργη ζυμη,κοκια kelp, τι ειναι ολα αυτα; μια πιο ξεκαθαρη κ απλη συνταγη υπαρχει να του φτιαχνω; πολυ καλες οι πληροφοριες δε λεω, και ευχαριστω!αλλα δυσκολευομαι...


tblspn table spoon ----->κουταλιά της σούπας

tspn tea spoon ---------> κουταλάκι του τσαγιού μικρό δηλαδή.

Σκοτεινό μέλι είναι το σκούρο

weetbix μπισκοτο κάποιο είδος μπισκότου

Τα υπόλοιπα ούτε εγώ τα ξέρω.

Kάνε μια αναζήτηση στο νετ ως recipe food for lorrys.

----------


## mairi

σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη έγραψες ότι πήρες νέκταρ τελικά.Διάβασε τις οδηγίες τις συσκευασίας η βρες την εταιρεία στο ινετρνετ και σίγουρα θα έχει εκεί οδηγίες για τη χρήση του.

----------


## LBR

> παιδια συγχωρεστε με για τις ανοητες ερωτησεις μου αλλα τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοειται κ σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας!δεν τον γυριζω το πηρα αποφαση!σημερα μπορω να πω οτι ασχοληθηκα πολυ περισσοτερο μαζι του...κι εγω τον εχω στον ενιαιο χωρο μπροστα σε μια μεγαλη τζαμαρια που εξω ειναι η βεραντα κι ακριβως απεναντι πολλα μεγαλα δεντρα.πιστευω οτι θα του αρεσει εκει.τον εβγαλα αρκετες φορες απο το κλουβι κ τον βολταρα μεχρι επανω (στον απο πανω οροφο) που ζουν οι γονεις μου, του μιλουσα, τον ταισα την κρεμα επιτελους χωρις συρηγγα, δηλαδη του εβαλα το μπολακι μπροστα του κ ετρωγε μονος.γενικως πιστευω οτι θα μπουμε σε εναν ρυθμο σιγα σιγα κ θα τα βρουμε.το καλο ειναι πως μπορει η κορη μου να τον ψιλοφοβαται αλλα ο γιος μου που ειναι μολις 9 μηνων, οταν τον βλεπει χαζευει κ σκαει στα γελια!!! ο αντρας μου η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν προκειται να ασχοληθει γιατι δεν τα παει κ πολυ καλα με τα πουλια αλλα ευτυχως υπαρχει κ ο πατερας μου (που μενει απο πανω οπως ειπα) που εχει μια αδυναμια στα πτηνα κ πιστευω οτι θα ασχολειται κι αυτος.αν τον θελει βεβαια ο παπαγαλος!    να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο βρε παιδια;πολλες φορες που ειναι επανω στη κουνια του, βαζω το δαχτυλο μου για να ανεβει αλλα με τιποτα!αρα λεω δεν θελει. καποια στιγμη ομως κατεβενει στην κατω μερια του κλουβιου κ παει πανω κατω σαν τον τρελλο κουτουλωντας με το ραμφος του το κλουβι κ μολις ανοιξω την πορτα ερχεται αμεσως κ ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο μου.μολις λοιπον τον βαλω στο σταντ, μεσα σε 5 λεπτα εχει πεταξει(οσο μπορει) κ πεφτει κατω.  τι ακριβως θελει; πως θα τον μαθω να μην πεταει απο το σταντ γιατι ετσι οπως πεφτει φοβαμαι! ασε που εχω κ σκυλακι κ μολις πεσει το πουλι παει ο σκυλος κ τον μυριζει κ πιστευω οτι θα φοβαται κ το πουλι...    κ κατι τελευταιο(συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα), ξερεται ποσα χρονια ζει ο λορυ; καπου διαβασα για 10-15 αλλα απο το πετ μου ειπε ισαμε κ 80.ισχυει;


Κα mairi Διαβαστε σας παρακαλω το ποστ
Που εχω δημοσιευσει στην ενοτητσ παπαγαλοι
Μεσαιου με γεθους..

----------

